# OT > Offtopic >  Taksien hinnoittelu

## zige94

> Taisi tämä "suurmielenosoitus" jäädä vaikutuksiltaan aika vaisuksi. 100 000 sijaan kaupungille kerääntyi 30 000 ihmistä, taksit seisoivat jonossa tolpilla ilman asiakkaita eikä ruuhkiakaan tullut. Suurelle osalle kansasta vain ylimääräinen vapaa ja kiva pitkä viikonloppu?
> 
> Jotenkin en voi olla olematta vahingoniloinen takseille. Jokohan tämä herättäisi nyt taksarit miettimään hintatason järkevyyttä, kun ei edes laaja joukkoliikenteen lakko houkuttele ihmisiä niihin?


Tosin tuskin taitaa olla taksien vika kun aikaisemmissa lakoissa on takseilla kyllä porukkaa riittänyt. Taitaa suurempi syy olla siinä et monilla aloilla ja paikoissa oltiin lakossa. Eihän silloin ole duunareita kenen pitäisi töihinkään päästä.

----------


## j-lu

> Jokohan tämä herättäisi nyt taksarit miettimään hintatason järkevyyttä, kun ei edes laaja joukkoliikenteen lakko houkuttele ihmisiä niihin?


Onko siinä hintatasossa Suomen verokäytänteillä hirveästi tinkimistä? Yli puolet taksasta taitaa olla veroa, veroluonteisia maksuja ja vakuutusta.

----------


## 339-DF

> Onko siinä hintatasossa Suomen verokäytänteillä hirveästi tinkimistä? Yli puolet taksasta taitaa olla veroa, veroluonteisia maksuja ja vakuutusta.


Ainakin taksit itse mielellään perustelevat, että mitään ei jää käteen vaikka hinta on asiakkaan näkökulmasta ihan naurettava. En tiedä, millainen on totuus, mutta ei taksikyyti siitä ainakaan edullisemmaksi muutu, että autot ovat alle vuoden vanhoja mersuja. Sillä ei tietenkään taksarien mukaan ole mitään merkitystä hinnan kannalta...




> Taitaa suurempi syy olla siinä et monilla aloilla ja paikoissa oltiin lakossa.


Teollisuus kai on ollut lakossa, mutta Helsingissä ei teollisuutta oikein ole. Eiköhän kaikki kynnelle kykenevät pidä "etäpäivän" tänään. Pitkä viikonloppu on kiva juttu. Mutta kyllä täällä tuntuis kaupat, koulut, uimahallit ym. olevan ihan normaalisti auki ja toimistoissakin työskennellään.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Ainakin taksit itse mielellään perustelevat, että mitään ei jää käteen vaikka hinta on asiakkaan näkökulmasta ihan naurettava. En tiedä, millainen on totuus, mutta ei taksikyyti siitä ainakaan edullisemmaksi muutu, että autot ovat alle vuoden vanhoja mersuja. Sillä ei tietenkään taksarien mukaan ole mitään merkitystä hinnan kannalta...


Velipoika ajelee taksia ja joskus on tullut jutelluksi hinnanmuodostuksesta. Suurin kustannusta tuova tekijä on se, että vuoron aikana taksinkuljettaja on varsinaisesti ajamassa matkustajia paikasta toiseen vain 10% - 20% työajastaan. Muu aika menee tyhjänä ajamiseen ja tolpalla odottamiseen. Eikä tilannetta suinkaan auta hajanainen yhdyskuntarakenne, joka aiheuttaa takseille täsmälleen samoja ongelmia kuin joukkoliikenteelle: ajoa lähiöihin tai lähiöistä keskustaan tai kentälle mutta vain harvoin onnistuu asiakkaan saanti myös vastakkaiseen suuntaan. Suurkaupungeissa taksien tehokkuus on jotain aivan toista ja Helsingissäkin se voisi olla samaa luokkaa, jos taksien ei tarvitsisi lähteä Kehä I:n ulkopuolelle lentokenttää lukuunottamatta. Tämä mahdollistaisi myös edullisemmat hinnat.

Toinen ikävä ongelma on hinnoittelu, joka on määritelty täsmälleen samaksi koko maassa ja jonko on siis mahdollistettava taloudellisesti mielekäs toiminta kaikkialla. Erikoisesti hinnassa korostuu aloitusmaksu, mikä kaupungissa voi olla määräävä osa matkan hintaa. Aloitusmaksu on korvaus siitä, että taksi joutuu tulemaan paikalle jostain muualta ja myös palaamaan tyhjänä jonnekin, mistä voi saada uusia asiakkaita. Maalla ja kehyskunnissa tämä on merkittävä osa taksimatkan kustannusta, kaupungissa taas lähin taksi on tilattaessa usein noin kilometrin päässä ja matkanpääkin yleensä ihmisten ilmoilla ellei suorastaan jo rautatieasema, lentokenttä tai vastaava. Jos eri puolilla Suomea hyväksyttäisiin erilaiset taksarakenteet, suurten kaupunkien ydinalueilla voisi ainakin velipojan mielestä aivan kannattavasti tarjota paljon nykyistä edullisempia kyytejä varsinkin lyhyillä muutaman kilometrin matkoilla. Aloitusmaksua ei tarvitsisi välttämättä periä lainkaan, jos kyyti otetaan tolpalta tai lennosta.

Varsinainen iso ongelma, jota ei voi kiertää, on se, että mitä nopeampaa vasteaikaa taksien tilauksille vaaditaan, sitä pienemmän ajan taksit ovat vuoron aikana asiakkaita kuljettamassa. Jos lähiössä oleva taksin tilaaja hyväksyisi sen, että taksi tulee vasta kun se on ensin onnistunut saamaan kyydin toiseen suuntaan, kyydin hinta olisi varmasti edullisempi. Samoin se olisi, jos ajossa olevien taksien määrä rajattaisiin niin, että taksi saisi lähes suoraan kyydin edellisen jälkeen, mikä toisaalta tarkottaisi, että taksia tilatessa odotusaika olisi mitä tahansa. Aivan samoja ongelmia kuin kutsupohjaisessa joukkoliikenteessä! Taas kerran: tiivis ja sekoittunut kaupunkirakenne, jossa on tasainen liikkumistarve joka suuntaan ja joka aikaan, poistaisi paljon näitä ongelmia. Taksien ratkaisu on ollut asettua tässä yhtälössä korkean hinnan mutta nopean vasteen puolelle. Henkilöliikenteen vapautuminen toivottavasti tuo markkinoille myös toisen pään palveluja, joissa tarjoilla on siis edullinen hinta, mutta vaihteleva pitkä odotusaika tai varhainen tilaus etukäteen ja vailla mahdollisuutta saada kyyti juuri haluamaansa aikaan.

Paikalliset taksikartellit osittain auttavat kustannusten pitämiseen kohtuullisina palveluun nähden, sillä taksiyhdistys voi jakaa päivystysvuoroja ja periaatteessa alueitakin niin, että takseja olisi liikenteessä suunnilleen sopiva määrä kysyntään nähden, jolloin hyötyajon suhde tyhjänä ajoon ja odottamiseen nähden on parempi. Hiljaisimpina aikoina tietysti riittävän palvelun takaaminen vaatii ylimiehitystä ja kaikkein vilkkaimpina aikoina taas kaikki taksiautot ovat ajossa joka tapauksessa. Hyöty menee kuluttajille ainakin periaatteessa, sillä LVM määrää taksat ja taksilupien määrän. Tästä syystä taksikartellit olisi hyvä säilyttää isoissa kaupungeissa, vaikka hinnoittelu- ja palveluperiaatteita voisi olla paikallaan tarkistaa. Eli rajata palveluvelvoitetta, joka mahdollistaisi hintojen laskemisen. Nykyisellään taksikartellit ovat vain suojattuja määrittämällä tilauspohjainen henkilöliikenne noin ylimalkaan taksien yksinoikeudeksi. Se tuskin on tarpeen ja kaupunkien henkilöliikenteessä on varmasti tilaa muillekin konsepteille.

----------


## 339-DF

> Suurin kustannusta tuova tekijä on se, että vuoron aikana taksinkuljettaja on varsinaisesti ajamassa matkustajia paikasta toiseen vain 10% - 20% työajastaan. Muu aika menee tyhjänä ajamiseen ja tolpalla odottamiseen.


Syy-seuraus-suhde voi olla tässä oikeastaan molemminpuolinen. Jos taksit olisivat olennaisesti halvempia, niin odottelua ja tyhjäajoa tulisi paljon vähemmän, kun ihmiset käyttäisivät niitä.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Syy-seuraus-suhde voi olla tässä oikeastaan molemminpuolinen. Jos taksit olisivat olennaisesti halvempia, niin odottelua ja tyhjäajoa tulisi paljon vähemmän, kun ihmiset käyttäisivät niitä.


Ei se valitettavasti mene näin. Tämä on ihan geometriaa. Ajatellaan nyt vaikka, että joku haluaa Matinkylästä keskustaan taksilla ja hintojen pudottamisen jälkeen näitä joitakin on kaksi. Mutta nyt tarvitaankin kaksi taksia, jotka toimivat täsmälleen samalla tehokkuudella kuin aikaisemminkin. Ei tyhjänä ajoa voi vähentää muuten kuin vastaamalla huonommin ihmisten matkustustarpeeseen. Tai sitten paremmalla yhdyskuntarakenteella. Helsingin seudulla paras vastaus olisi varmaankin apinoida hieman Lontoota, jossa mustilla takseilla on rajattu palvelualue, jonka ulkopuolelle näiden ei tarvitse ottaa kyytejä. Eli vaikkapa nyt kutsuplussan palvelualuetta lentokentällä vahvistettuna vastaava oma taksijärjestelmä, jonka hinnat voisivat olla edullisempia. Ja myös taksarakenne täällä kaupunkimaisemmaksi, eli paino aloitusmaksusta kilometrimaksuun.

----------


## kuukanko

> Syy-seuraus-suhde voi olla tässä oikeastaan molemminpuolinen. Jos taksit olisivat olennaisesti halvempia, niin odottelua ja tyhjäajoa tulisi paljon vähemmän, kun ihmiset käyttäisivät niitä.


Joukkoliikenteen puolella kaukoliikenteessähän on nähty, että hintoja laskemalla onkin saatu käännettyä auringonlaskun ala kukoistavaksi. Minä olen kuitenkin skeptinen sen suhteen, onnistuisiko sama takseissa, kun taksin ideaan ei luonnistu saman taksin kuljettaminen entistä täydempänä. Joukkoliikenteessä matkustajamäärät on saatu nousuun laskemalla hinnat murto-osaan aiemmasta. Takseissa sama ei onnistu, jos hintojen laskun pitäisi perustua paremman käyttöasteen tuomiin säästöihin.

Takseissa taitaa olla aika yleistä, että kuljettaja on provikkapalkalla ja saa n. kolmanneksen kyytiensä maksuista (ilman alv:tä). Jos oletetaan, että kuljettajat ajavat nyt 20% ajastaan ja 80% odottelevat kyytiä, niin 100% ajossa olemalla taksikyydin hinta laskisi reilun neljänneksen, jos kuljettaja tyytyisi silti samoihin ansioihin kuin ennen. Hintajousto ei voi olla niin suuri, että neljänneksen hinnanalennus viisinkertaistaisi kyydit (ja kuten Ville O. Turunen totesikin, niin kyytien viisinkertaistuminen ei silti johtaisi siihen, että kaikki taksit olisivat aina ajossa).

----------


## Resiina

> Joukkoliikenteen puolella kaukoliikenteessähän on nähty, että hintoja laskemalla onkin saatu käännettyä auringonlaskun ala kukoistavaksi. Minä olen kuitenkin skeptinen sen suhteen, onnistuisiko sama takseissa, kun taksin ideaan ei luonnistu saman taksin kuljettaminen entistä täydempänä. Joukkoliikenteessä matkustajamäärät on saatu nousuun laskemalla hinnat murto-osaan aiemmasta. Takseissa sama ei onnistu, jos hintojen laskun pitäisi perustua paremman käyttöasteen tuomiin säästöihin.
> 
> Takseissa taitaa olla aika yleistä, että kuljettaja on provikkapalkalla ja saa n. kolmanneksen kyytiensä maksuista (ilman alv:tä). Jos oletetaan, että kuljettajat ajavat nyt 20% ajastaan ja 80% odottelevat kyytiä, niin 100% ajossa olemalla taksikyydin hinta laskisi reilun neljänneksen, jos kuljettaja tyytyisi silti samoihin ansioihin kuin ennen. Hintajousto ei voi olla niin suuri, että neljänneksen hinnanalennus viisinkertaistaisi kyydit (ja kuten Ville O. Turunen totesikin, niin kyytien viisinkertaistuminen ei silti johtaisi siihen, että kaikki taksit olisivat aina ajossa).


Jep kuljettajien palkka perustuu yksin omaan provikkapalkkaan joka lasketaan ALV-0 kassasta josta on myös vähennetty mahdolliset lentokenttälisät.
Kuljettajien palkastasen verran että jos päivän kassa on esim 290 eur niin siitä vähennetään 10% eli alv 29 eur = 261 eur jolloin kuljettajan osuus (35%) on 91,35 Eur ja se jaetaan 8 tunnilla niin tunti ansio on silloin noin 11,41 tosin tuo 8 tuntia on vain vertailu tuntimäärä koska todellinen työaika per työpäivä 8-12 tuntia riippuen päivästä. Päivän kassa saatta vaihdella hiljaisista päivistä jolloin 200 Eur kassa on tiukassa ja sitten on vilkkaita päiviä... Kassan kertyminenon monen eri tekijän summa joista suurimmassa osassa on keikkojen määrä, niiden pituus ja onko n.s. tuuria
Työajasta otetaan esimerkiksi tältä viikolta yksi päivä, työaika oli 8 tuntia 20 min josta mittari oli taksa-asennossa 2 tuntia 16 min. Loput siirtymistä tolpalle tyhjänä ja odottamista siellä. Kilometrejä tuona päivänä tuli 288 km joista taksa päällä 137 km. Kyytejä oli 7 kpl koko päivänä. Työajasta vielä sen verran että takseja koskeen samat työaikalait kuin muitakin.

Taksiluvat perustuvat n.s. liikennealueisiin jotka noudattavat pääsääntöisesti kuntarajoja, mikäli taksi saa keikan oman liikennealueen ulkopuolelle niin hän palaa pääsääntöisesti sinne kyydin jälkeen kuitenkin siten että liikennettä on myöskin jonkin verran toisinpäin esim sovitut kyydit. Alueilla jossa on monen alueen (Taksiyhdistykset) yhteenliittymiä (esim Lähitaksi) pääkaupunkiseudulla niin on saatettu sopia erillisistä yhteislikenneperiatteista jolloin naapurikuntien autot ajavat ristiin keikkoja kuitenkin siten että oman kunnan auto hoitaan ensisijaisesti oman liikennealueen.

Allekirjoittanut ajaa tällähetkellä taksia Vantaalla, joten se saatta näkyä tässä kirjoituksessa (pahoittelen sitä)

Ja muistutuksena kaikille Kuljettajilla on vaitiolovelvollisuus siitä mitä matkan aikana kuulee tai näkee.

----------


## 339-DF

> Ei se valitettavasti mene näin. Tämä on ihan geometriaa. Ajatellaan nyt vaikka, että joku haluaa Matinkylästä keskustaan taksilla ja hintojen pudottamisen jälkeen näitä joitakin on kaksi. Mutta nyt tarvitaankin kaksi taksia, jotka toimivat täsmälleen samalla tehokkuudella kuin aikaisemminkin. Ei tyhjänä ajoa voi vähentää muuten kuin vastaamalla huonommin ihmisten matkustustarpeeseen.





> Takseissa taitaa olla aika yleistä, että kuljettaja on provikkapalkalla ja saa n. kolmanneksen kyytiensä maksuista (ilman alv:tä). Jos oletetaan, että kuljettajat ajavat nyt 20% ajastaan ja 80% odottelevat kyytiä, niin 100% ajossa olemalla taksikyydin hinta laskisi reilun neljänneksen, jos kuljettaja tyytyisi silti samoihin ansioihin kuin ennen.





> Työajasta otetaan esimerkiksi tältä viikolta yksi päivä, työaika oli 8 tuntia 20 min josta mittari oli taksa-asennossa 2 tuntia 16 min. Loput siirtymistä tolpalle tyhjänä ja odottamista siellä.


Voisiko tästä nyt kuitenkin vetää sen johtopäätöksen, että jos ne taksit olisivat olennaisesti halvempia, ne olisivat matkustajapalvelussa enemmän kuin Resiinan esimerkin mukaisen 25 %, mutta kulut eivät siitä juuri nousisi.

Se 100 % ajossa oleminen on tietysti epärealistista, ja toisaalta 25 % alennus hinnassa ei edelleenkään tekisi taksilla ajelemisesta kovin edullista. Jos kyyti nyt maksaa 40  ja sitten 30 , niin ei se taida paljon auttaa. Jos se 40  kyytihinta tippuisi puoleen ja naurettavan korkea aloitustaksa kolmannekseen, niin kyllä se matkustajamääriä lisäisi. Kuinka paljon edullisemmaksi taksikyyti tulisi, jos sen alle yksivuotiaan Mersun sijaan ajettaisiin Toyotalla viisi vuotta?

Ymmärrän Villen ajatuksen siitä, että kyydit ovat yhdensuuntaisia ja takaisin palataan tyhjänä. Se on tietysti aivan typerää  paikka norminpoistotalkoille. Mutta vielä kummallisempaa on se, että keräännytään tolpille tyhjänpantiksi. Ilmeisesti takseja on liikaa, ainakin hintaan nähden.

----------


## VHi

http://taksissa.vuodatus.net/lue/200...aksa-muodostuu

Tuossa vähän tietoa taksan muodostuksesta. Jotkuthan ajaa urheasti vanhemmallakin autolla, mutta esim. huoltokustannusten osalta pätee sama totuus kuin siviiliautoihin, että jos on paljon ajettu niin jossain vaiheessa on vain viisaampi vaihtaa uuteen.

----------


## Rehtori

> Toinen ikävä ongelma on hinnoittelu, joka on määritelty täsmälleen samaksi koko maassa ja jonko on siis mahdollistettava taloudellisesti mielekäs toiminta kaikkialla.


Taksa mitä yleisesti käytetään perustuu Valtioneuvoston asetukseen enimmäishinnoista. Edullisimmilla taksoilla olisi jo nyt mahdollista ajaa, mikäli halua olisi. Käytännössä paikalliset taksiyhdistykset käsitykseni mukaan (ainakin 90-luvulla jolloin ajoin taksia) edellyttävät maksimitaksan käyttöä, jotta voi olla mukana tilausjärjestelmässä.

http://www.taksihelsinki.fi/sites/de...oista_2015.pdf

90-luvulla auton kustannus oli reilu 15% Helsinkiläisen taksin kuluista. Kilometrejä tuli vuodessa noin 120000, joten yleisesti käytössä ollut kolmen vuoden vaihtoväli oli jo varsin maksimaalinen. Toki muutama isäntä ajoi jopa yli miljoona ajetuilla Mersuilla.

----------


## kuukanko

> http://taksissa.vuodatus.net/lue/200...aksa-muodostuu
> 
> Tuossa vähän tietoa taksan muodostuksesta.


Tuon luettuani huomasinkin karkea puutteen aiemmassa laskelmassani: tietysti myös palkan sivukulut kyytiä kohden laskisivat, jos kuljettaja tyytyisi samaan ansioon kyytien määrän noustessa. Silloin taksa voisi laskea n. kolmanneksen, jos autot olisivat ajossa mittari päällä koko ajan.

----------


## petteri

> Taksa mitä yleisesti käytetään perustuu Valtioneuvoston asetukseen enimmäishinnoista. Edullisimmilla taksoilla olisi jo nyt mahdollista ajaa, mikäli halua olisi. Käytännössä paikalliset taksiyhdistykset käsitykseni mukaan (ainakin 90-luvulla jolloin ajoin taksia) edellyttävät maksimitaksan käyttöä, jotta voi olla mukana tilausjärjestelmässä.


Käytettävä mittari- ja tilausjärjestelmä ei myöskään tällä hetkellä oikein mahdollista ajan ja kysynnän mukaan vaihtelevaa hinnoittelua. Olisi luonnollista, että taksimatka maksaisi enemmän kun on paljon kysyntää ja vähemmän matalan kysynnän aikoina. Tekniset edellytykset ovat kyllä olemassa, Uberhän tuohon on pystynyt monilla markkinoilla. Pitkästä taksijonostakin olisi teknisesti mobiilitekniikan avulla hyvin mahdollista valita kuljettaja, joka suostuu ajamaan kysytyn reitin halvimmalla. 

Toki samalla sallittua maksimitaksaa voitaisiin myös nostaa, aivan rajaton hinnoittelu johtaa huijausta lähestyviin lieveilmiöihin, mutta nykyisen maksimitaksan voisi kyllä hyvin kolmin- tai nelinkertaistaa.  Jos yöllä puoli neljältä tulee ravintolasta, miksi ei usein saa taksia, vaikka on rahaa ja halua maksaa enemmänkin? Ihan vastaavasti kuin hiljaisen kysynnän aikana hinnat laskisivat, korkean kysynnän aikana hinnat voisivat hyvin joustaa ylöspäin. Taksin tarvitsija sitten päättäisi, onko tämänhetkinen hinta sopiva vai kannattaako odotella. Samoin jos taksille olisi palava tarve, seuraavan vapaan taksin saisi tilattua käytännössä heti maksamalla enemmän kuin muut. 

Nyt vaan taksikartellilla ei ole intressiä tehdä kilpailua edistäviä muutoksia teknisiin järjestelmiin. Toinen taksiliikenteen ongelma on lupien säätely, on aivan käsittämätöntä, ettei kuka vaan alan perusvaatimukset täyttävä henkilö saa ajaa omaa taksia milloin ja missä vaan Suomen alueella. Navigaattorit on keksitty, joten paikallistuntemuskaan ei ole välttämätöntä, vaikka toki suotavaa.

----------


## 339-DF

> Tuossa vähän tietoa taksan muodostuksesta.


En mä nyt sanoisi tuota tiedoksi, vaan tyypilliseksi taksarin näkökulmaksi asiaan. Laskelmaa ei myöskään ole juuri avattu, joten en ihan suoralta kädeltä ole valmis uskomaan, että se on laskettu oikein ja että alkutiedot pitävät paikkansa. Voi olla, että joku muu laskisi aivan erinäköisen lopputuloksen omasta näkökulmastaan.

Tuolla pistää kuitenkin silmään meikäläinen renki-isäntä-systeemi. Jos lähdetään siitä oletuksesta, että se auto ei tosiaan maksa mitään, niin hinnasta saataisiin viidennes pois siten, että kukin kuski työllistäisi itsensä ja omistaisi oman autonsa, ajelisi kun mieli tekee. Kun kerran se auto on lähes ilmainen, niin sen seisottamisestahan ei sitten kerry kuluja.

---

Mitä mahtaisi tapahtua, jos esimerkiksi Helsingissä tehtäisiin kokeilu, jossa kuka tahansa saisi omalla autollaan harjoittaa taksitoimintaa seuraavin edellytyksin:
 saat ajaa milloin huvittaa ja minne vaan asiakas tahtoo, mutta lähtöpaikka on Helsingissä
 ajat millä huvittaa
 saat pyytää enintään 50 % nykyisistä hinnoista
 maksat kaikki verot ja vakuutukset normaalisti

Lähtisikö kukaan ajamaan? Lähtisikö riittävän moni? Lisääntyisivätkö asiakkaat reippaasti?

Joku varmaan vastaa tähän, että laatu tippuisi hirvittävästi, kun ei olisi koulutettuja kuskeja. Minä vastaan siihen, että taksikuskien laatu on nykypäivänä jo valmiiksi hirvittävän huono. Liian usein kuskilla ei ole toimivaa yhteistä kieltä asiakkaan kanssa eikä perille löytäminen onnistu, kun kaupunkia ei tunneta eikä osoitetta osata kirjoittaa navigaattoriinkaan. Ja tuolla kaupungilla, kun joku törttöilee oikein pahasti liikenteessä, niin taksihan se useimmiten on. Ne ajat, jolloin taksikuskit olivat keskimäärin hyvin ammattitaitoisia, ovat taakse jäänyttä elämää.

----------


## SD202

> Joku varmaan vastaa tähän, että laatu tippuisi hirvittävästi, kun ei olisi koulutettuja kuskeja. Minä vastaan siihen, että taksikuskien laatu on nykypäivänä jo valmiiksi hirvittävän huono. Liian usein kuskilla ei ole toimivaa yhteistä kieltä asiakkaan kanssa eikä perille löytäminen onnistu, kun kaupunkia ei tunneta eikä osoitetta osata kirjoittaa navigaattoriinkaan. Ja tuolla kaupungilla, kun joku törttöilee oikein pahasti liikenteessä, niin taksihan se useimmiten on. Ne ajat, jolloin taksikuskit olivat keskimäärin hyvin ammattitaitoisia, ovat taakse jäänyttä elämää.


Itse käytän taksia aika harvoin. Jos kohdalle on osunut tasaisesti ja nopeusrajoituksia noudattava kuljettaja, olen matkan päätteeksi antanut myönteistä palautetta tästä. Eräs kuljettaja totesi tähän aika osuvasti, että jos hän on osunut kaahaavan virkaveljensä kyytiin, niin hän on muistuttanut taksien ja lentokoneiden eroista.  :Wink: 

Etenkin Tuusulanväylällä näkee aika usein taksinkuljettajia, joilla on raskas kaasujalka myös "banaanin" ollessa valaistu. Onko sitten lentoasemalla niin kova pula takseista, että sinne on ajettava aikaa tuhlaamatta?

----------


## j-lu

> En mä nyt sanoisi tuota tiedoksi, vaan tyypilliseksi taksarin näkökulmaksi asiaan.


Väittäisin, että luvut ovat oikealla pallokentällä. Tästähän on turha lässyttää ylipäänsä, koska uber tai vastaava tulee ja ratkaisee asian, mutta luvuista näkee myös, että markkinataloutta ja säätelyä yhdistelemällä saadaan tässäkin tapauksessa huonoin lopputulos. Jos taksoja halutaan alas, pitäisi mennä joko ilman säätelyä tai full socialism. Jälkimmäisessä tapauksessa pitäisi yhdistää tuotantoväline ja työvoima: taksia saisivat ajaa vain omistajat, autolla saisi olla vain tietty määrä omistajia ja jokaisen kuskin olisi omistettava autosta vähimmäisosuus. Isännän osuus ja mersulisä ovat annettujen lukujen perusteella neljännes taksasta. Se ei ole mitenkään kohtuuttoman paljoa, mutta vapaassa kilpailussa se olisi väistämättä vähemmän ja myös sosialistisessa ratkaisussa olisi mahdollisuus tiputtaa hintaa. Mutta koska Suomi, niin vähemmän yllättävästi on löydetty huonoin ratkaisu.

----------


## Count

> Kuinka paljon edullisemmaksi taksikyyti tulisi, jos sen alle yksivuotiaan Mersun sijaan ajettaisiin Toyotalla viisi vuotta?


Vaihdoin tuossa juuri pari viikkoa sitten autoa, "uusi" autoni on huhtikuussa 2013 käyttöönotettu vanha Vantaan taksi. Taksikäyttö oli lopetettu muistaakseni kesäkuussa. Mittarissa ostohetkellä 210tkm.

Vaihdossa lähtenyt auto oli sekin aloittanut taksina ja ex-taxeja on ollut useampiakin. Eräs tuli hankittua 3v vanhana 300tkm ajettuna. Käytännössä nykyautoissa alkaa noilla kilometreillä mitä takseissa tulee parin-kolmen vuoden aikana tulla eteen sellaisten kuluvien osien vaihtoa, ettei se ole välttämättä kannattavaa jos auton pitäisi olla ajossa. Yksityiselle on se ja sama vaihtaa yksi koiranluu silloin ja toinen tällöin (tai vain ajella kolisevalla autolla katsastushetkeen asti) mutta ammattiajossa se ei oikein ole vaihtoehto.

Muutenkin ammattikäyttöön automerkkiä valitessa pitää ottaa huomioon huoltopalveluitten toimivuus. Kun ex-Mersustani katkesi etukardaani, auto oli noudettavissa korjattuna alle 24h tapahtuneesta vaikka varaosa lennätettiin Saksasta. Volkkarilla taas auto voi olla saamassa valohoitoa parikin päivää ennen kuin vikaa ehditään edes vilkaista.

----------


## 339-DF

Kummasti kuitenkin ulkomailla kelpaa taksiksi halvempikin auto. Onkohan ne taas ne suomalaiset erikoisolosuhteet, jotka pakottavat täällä ajamaan tuliterällä ja markkinoiden kalleimmalla? Luulisi noiden yleismaailmallisten selitysten huolloista, luotettavuudesta ja suurista kilometrimääristä pätevän Suomen ulkopuolellakin.

----------


## kuukanko

> Luulisi noiden yleismaailmallisten selitysten huolloista, luotettavuudesta ja suurista kilometrimääristä pätevän Suomen ulkopuolellakin.


Ei ne päde samalla tavalla alhaisten työvoimakustannusten maissa. Monissa maissa kannattaa ajaa sellaisilla ratikoillakin, mitkä vaativat jatkuvaa kunnossapitoa ja rikkovat rataakin, koska korjaustyövoima on halpaa. Suomessa ei ole.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Kummasti kuitenkin ulkomailla kelpaa taksiksi halvempikin auto. Onkohan ne taas ne suomalaiset erikoisolosuhteet, jotka pakottavat täällä ajamaan tuliterällä ja markkinoiden kalleimmalla? Luulisi noiden yleismaailmallisten selitysten huolloista, luotettavuudesta ja suurista kilometrimääristä pätevän Suomen ulkopuolellakin.


Taksit myös saavat verohelpotusta autoverosta, joten taksiyrittäjälle taksiauto ei ole samalla tavalla kallis. Kalliiksi käy myös taksivarustelu, joka pitää olla joka tapauksessa oli auto kallis tai halpa. Jos normeja halutaan purkaa, niin tuosta voisi aloittaa aivan ensimmäisenä, sillä nykyään tavallisella halvalla tabletilla onnistuu kaikkien tarvittavien sovellusten pyörittäminen. Ainakin sen Über on todistanut.

----------


## Count

Taksiksi varmasti kelpaisi halvempikin auto jos ne muut asiat olisivat vertailukelpoisia kalliimpien merkkien kanssa. Sitä järjestäessä tosin taitaisi halvemmankin auton hinta asettua Suomessa sellaiselle tasolle, ettei halvempikaan auto olisi enää niin paljon halvempi kun alkujaan ajattelee.
Verohelpotus on ei-invatakseille nykyään max. 4800 joka on n. 10% halvimman E-dieselmersun verollisesta listahinnasta. Vanhan lain aikaan 9600, joka kuittasi tuossa hintaluokassa verot liki kokonaan.

----------


## Compact

> Taksiksi varmasti kelpaisi halvempikin auto jos...


Pitää mennä muistissa 1990-luvun alkuun kun muistan nähneeni Asema-aukion tolpalla LADA Combi -merkkisen taksin. Oli aika erikoinen...

----------


## Melamies

Joku Lada oli taksiajossa ainakin myöhemmin 90-luvulla, mutta silloin jo sattui tolpalla, että  asiakas ei mennyt avatusta etuovesta sisään,
vaan valitsi jonossa toisena olleen Mersun. Ja tuo Lada oli usein tolpalla, koska siinä ei ollut (ainakaan aluksi) datalaitteita.

Aina ei auta hienompi autokaan. Muistan ikuisesti erään eläkeläispariskunnan ilmeet, kun paikalle kurvasi heidän tilaamansa taksi, jossa oli
kyljissä erään lelukaupan mainokset. Nousivat kuitenkin kyytiin hetken keskenänsä neuvoteltuaan.

Viime viikolla näin liikenteessä Smart-merkkisen taksin. Onkohan se ihan vakituisessa ajossa Helsingissä?

----------


## MJG

> Taksiksi varmasti kelpaisi halvempikin auto jos ne muut asiat olisivat vertailukelpoisia kalliimpien merkkien kanssa. Sitä järjestäessä tosin taitaisi halvemmankin auton hinta asettua Suomessa sellaiselle tasolle, ettei halvempikaan auto olisi enää niin paljon halvempi kun alkujaan ajattelee.
> Verohelpotus on ei-invatakseille nykyään max. 4800 joka on n. 10% halvimman E-dieselmersun verollisesta listahinnasta. Vanhan lain aikaan 9600, joka kuittasi tuossa hintaluokassa verot liki kokonaan.


Peruslähtökohtahan on, että hankintahinta on merkityksetön paitsi jos veroetua ollaan leikkaamassa, jolloin se on erityisen merkityksellinen...

Mutta lasketaanpa. Jos vaikka autolla ajetaan 300000 km ja sen arvon alenema on 45000, arvon alenema on 15 sentti per kilometri. Jos halvemman vehkeen arvon alenema olisi vaikkapa 30000, tämä olisi 10 senttiä per km. Ero on siis 5 sentti per km. Jos vaikka 50% olisi muita hintasidonnaisia kulueriä,  ero olisi 7, 5 senttiä eli muutama prosentti kilometritaksasta. 

Johtopäätökset: 1) Hankintahinnalla ei suurta merkitystä,  jos kohtuudessa pysytään. 2) Hankintavähennys on jokseenkin tarpeeton.

----------


## 339-DF

Taidan saada ajatuksilleni tukea ihan ammattilaiseltakin: http://www.uusisuomi.fi/kotimaa/1824...aikki-kilpailu

Kajon on varmaan kaikille tuttu nimi taksiauton kyljessä. Kajonin tj Kujala toteaa linkkaamani uutisessa, että "Suomessa taksilla ajaminen alkaa olla järjettömän kallista".

----------


## samulih

Mitä on aiemmin lukenut oman alan yrittäjien purkauksia, ovat ne olleet täyttä huijausta, oman bisneksen kasvattamista, joten hiukan suhtaudun tämänkin alan purkauksiinkin varauksella.

----------


## Knightrider

> Velipoika ajelee taksia ja joskus on tullut jutelluksi hinnanmuodostuksesta. Suurin kustannusta tuova tekijä on se, että vuoron aikana taksinkuljettaja on varsinaisesti ajamassa matkustajia paikasta toiseen vain 10% - 20% työajastaan. Muu aika menee tyhjänä ajamiseen ja tolpalla odottamiseen.


Tuota noin 15% käyttöastetta (kuulostaa ihan totuudenmukaiselta) on mahdollista kasvattaa monellakin tapaa, ja niitä onkin tässä jo ollut. Ei voi selitellä millään geometrialla, miksei nostovaraa ole ja on vain ihan pakko pyöritellä peukaloita 85% ajasta. Johan Uber ajaa selkeästi korkeammalla käyttöasteella, tosin tarkkaa lukua en ole löytänyt. Jos joku tietää niin kertokoon, itse mutuilisin että se on 30% luokkaa.

Eli kun kassaan ropisee 2 kertaa enemmän kyytejä tunnissa, kyydit voidaan tarjota nykyiseen nähden -50% hintaan. Lopputulos on kassan kannalta sama. Kilometrejäkään ei kerry sen enempää, ei vaan yksinkertaisesti suostuta ajamaan tyhjänä puolia kilometreistä esim. Lentoasemalta tai Espoosta Helsinkiin, vaan ajetaan koko ajan poka päällä kun ollaan liikkeellä. Tämä siis kauniissa teoriassa, mutta eihän se vaadi 100% tai edes 50% käyttöastetta, vaan vain 30% mikäli tällä hetkellä se on tuo 15%. Varmaan päästäisiin 40% tasollekin, mikäli tarjottaisiin liian vähän autoja. Ja mikäli hinnoista ei millään puolta saada pois, niin edes -25% olisi selkeä parannus terveempään suuntaan, vaikka täällä sitä kerettiinkiin jo vähättelemään. En kuitenkaan näe, että pitäisi erikseen tehdä Lontoon tapaan joku keskusta-taksi, koska sen toiminta-alue olisi toivottoman pieni, jos se suostuisi ajamaan vain tiheässä korttelikaupungissa. Kehä 1:kin on veteen piirretty viiva, jonka ulkopuolelle jää paljon asiakkaita paikoista kuten Malmi, Tikkurila, Lentoasema, Myyrmäki-Martinlaakso, Leppävaara, Tapiola... jäljelle ei jääkään juuri paljoakaan. Ja onhan haja-asutuksessa sekin puoli, että matkat ovat pitkiä ja näinollen rahakkaita.

Listaan vielä toimenpiteitä käyttöasteen tuplaamiseksi. Ideat on pääosin ihan kopioitu Uberilta ja näiltä keskustelupalstoilta.

Ei joustamattomia työvuoroja. Jos kysyntä on heikkoa, ei ajeta. Kuskit saisivat joustaa kysyntää vastaan oman jaksamisensa mukaanEi suostuta ajamaan kaupunkien väliä tyhjänä. Paluukyydin saa aina ottaa vastaan, myös oman alueensa ulkopuolelta. Tai vaikka monta lyhyempää kyytiä, kunhan matka(t) on suuntautuvat ilmansuunnan kannalta kohti omaa aluetta. Jonkinlaiset reviirit on ehkä kuitenkin hyvä olla, jotta autoja on joka paikassa tarjolla sopivastiJos on mahdollista saada asiakas ajamatta tyhjänä tolpalle, se otetaan. Sovelluksia kehitetään siihen suuntaan, että asiakas saa aina lähimmän auton, ja voi varata auton joka on vasta tulossa alueelle toinen poka kyydissäänTaksilupien määrää ei säännöstellä, jotkin minimikriteerit toki pidetään. Autoja ei tule loputtomasti lisää, vaan kysyntä ja tarjonta pääsevät aidosti kohtaamaan. Tuskin kukaan rupeaa hyväntekeväisyysajoja järjestämään. Mahdollistetaan oman firman kasvu ja kehitys ilman turhia rajoja.Dynaaminen hinnoittelu, kuitenkin niin että maksimitaksat säilyvät (voivat olla vaikka sen 2x nykyistä korkeammalla)Taksiauton ostotilanteessa veroetu pois, säästyneillä varoilla kustannetaan tarvittava taksilaitteisto kaikkiin luvan saaneihin takseihin veloituksetta (ehkäpä ilman veroetuja Mersujen ostomäärä vähenee ja autokaupat ja valmistajat joutuvat tinkimään katteistaan)Sähkötaksien yleistyessä (olisi mielenkiintoista kuulla esim. Tesla-taksin kulurakenne suoraan omistajalta) taksitolpille pitäisi saada latauspiste. Ei ole järkeä ensin odottaa tuntia pisteessä A lataamassa autoa ja sitten pisteessä B, eli taksitolpalla, jonottamassa pokaa. Eli pitäisi saada yhdistettyä tyhjänä tolpalla olo ja sähköauton lataus. Yksi vaihtoehto olisi langaton latausalusta (taksijonon alla).Taksa lähtisi rullaamaan heti tilauksesta eteenpäin, tosin vain km- ei aikaperusteisesti. Siis asiakas maksaisi myös taksin tulemisesta lähtöpisteeseen lyhyimmän reitin mukaan (valitsi taksi sitten minkä reitin hyvänsä), toki itse hinnasto olisi vastaavasti kilpailun myötä edullisempi. Näin kaikki ajokilometrit ja asiakkaan käyttämä ajoaika (km-perustaisuudella varmistettaisiin, ettei kuski yritä tulla hitainta reittiä) veloitettaisiin ja tehokkuus olisi maksimissaan siinä missä kuriiriyrityksetkin tekevät jo näin. Kuten sanottua, ei kuorma-autoyritys ajele 100 kilometriä ilmaiseksi terminaaliin saadakseen ehkä sieltä 2 tunnin odottelun jälkeen jotain pikku keikkaa. Hintatietoiset asiakkaat taasen kävelisivät tolpalle.Palvelua kehitetään aidosti paremmaksi koko ajan. Mobiilisovellus, ilmainen puhelinnumero, PC/tablet-ohjelma, räätälöidyt paketit, etukortit, sarjaliput, tarjoukset..

----------


## jodo

> Taidan saada ajatuksilleni tukea ihan ammattilaiseltakin: http://www.uusisuomi.fi/kotimaa/1824...aikki-kilpailu
> 
> Kajon on varmaan kaikille tuttu nimi taksiauton kyljessä. Kajonin tj Kujala toteaa linkkaamani uutisessa, että "Suomessa taksilla ajaminen alkaa olla järjettömän kallista".


Kajonin toiminnassa on on paljonkin ns. "hämäriä" asioita. Kajon mm. palkkaa lähes kielitaidottomia maahanmuuttajia kuljettajiksi ajamaan aivan naurettavalla palkalla, jolla ei kukaan tulisi toimeen. Lisäksi Kajonin takseja näkee usein saalistavan asiakkaita auton kotipaikkakunnan ulkopuolella, jolloin autolle annettu taksilupa ei välttämättä palevelekaan aluetta itseään.

Edit. http://kajon.fi/fi/kielitaitovaatimu...ymisen-haaste/ luuleeko joku, että Kajon hyvää hyvyyttään haluaa työllistää turvapaikanhakijoita? Ei todellakaan, firma haluaa maahanmuuttajan työllistämistuet sekä kuljettajan joka ei omista oikeuksistaan tiedä välttämättä mitään ja jolle voi maksaa naurettavan pientä palkkaa.

----------


## tkp

"Mikäli asiakkaalla on kuljetukseen liittyen jotain erityistä huomioitavaa, jonka haluaa tuoda suullisesti esiin, voi nykypäivänä turvautua tietoteknisiin ratkaisuihin, kuten matkapuhelinsovelluksiin, joissa on kielenkääntämistä koskeva ohjelma, tai soittamalla esimiehelleen tai työnantajalleen, josta voisi myös saada käännösapua, toteaa Kujala ja jatkaa"

Kujala on oikeasti sitä mieltä että asiakkaalla pitää olla älypuhelin mukana taksimatkalla jotta kuljettaja ja asiakas saadaan ymmärtämään toisiaan?

----------


## Zambo

> Kajonin tj Kujala toteaa linkkaamani uutisessa, että "Suomessa taksilla ajaminen alkaa olla järjettömän kallista".


Kujala toteaa myös: "taksien ei kannata laskea hintojaan. Tämä taas johtuu siitä, että hintojen lasku ei merkitse lisää kyytejä, koska lisäkyytien saaminen edellyttäisi lisää autoja" ja "Jos alan toimijoilla olisi mahdollisuus rakentaa kapasiteettia, se johtaisi siihen, että otettaisiin etunojaa, luotettaisiin omiin kykyihin, hankittaisiin kapasiteettia, mainostettaisiin, käytettäisiin hintaa aseena, tehtäisiin erikoistarjouksia, räätälöitäisiin palveluita ja pyrittäisiin siihen, että asiakkaat löytäisivät tämän toimijan ja käyttöaste paranisi."

Kajon on yrityksenä sen verran iso toimija, että luulisi näitä keinoja jo kokeiltavan. Erityisesti hintakilpailuun olisi mahdollisuus ryhtyä esim. koulukyytien välissä. Kärsijöinä olisi silloin yksittäiset taksiautoilijat, jotka ovat yhteisen taksikeskuksen varassa. Pääkaupunkiseudulta löytyy monta yritystä, joilla on omat tilausnumerot ja joilla sen myötä olisi mahdollisuus yksin tai yhdessä kampanjoida hiljaisen ajan hinnoilla ja parantaa käyttöastetta.

Kuljettajien provisiopalkkaus voikin olla yksi syy miksi ajoja ei hankita agressiivisemmin. Juoksevat kulut jäävät aika pieneksi silloin kun auto ei liiku. Jos kuljettaja olisi tuntipalkalla, motivaatio ajojen hankkimiseen olisi yrityksellä huomattavasti suurempi. 

Taksilupapulaa paikataankin usein joukkoliikenneautoilla, joukkoliikenneautoilla ei kuitenkaan saisi kul Vastaavasti taksikäytössä olevia henkilöautoja käytetään tilausajoissa ja näin kapasiteettia on vähemmän ajossa taksiliikenteessä. Henkilöliikennelupien uudistaminen voisi jo johtaa parempaan kalustomäärään alalla. Yhtenä esimerkkinä joukkoliikenneautojen salliminen tolppa-ajossa kiireaikoina esim. pikkujoulukausi ja henkilöautojen käyttömahdollisuus tilausajoissa muuten kuin taksiluvalla.

----------


## jodo

> Kujala toteaa myös: "taksien ei kannata laskea hintojaan. Tämä taas johtuu siitä, että hintojen lasku ei merkitse lisää kyytejä, koska lisäkyytien saaminen edellyttäisi lisää autoja" ja "Jos alan toimijoilla olisi mahdollisuus rakentaa kapasiteettia, se johtaisi siihen, että otettaisiin etunojaa, luotettaisiin omiin kykyihin, hankittaisiin kapasiteettia, mainostettaisiin, käytettäisiin hintaa aseena, tehtäisiin erikoistarjouksia, räätälöitäisiin palveluita ja pyrittäisiin siihen, että asiakkaat löytäisivät tämän toimijan ja käyttöaste paranisi."
> 
> Kajon on yrityksenä sen verran iso toimija, että luulisi näitä keinoja jo kokeiltavan. Erityisesti hintakilpailuun olisi mahdollisuus ryhtyä esim. koulukyytien välissä. Kärsijöinä olisi silloin yksittäiset taksiautoilijat, jotka ovat yhteisen taksikeskuksen varassa. Pääkaupunkiseudulta löytyy monta yritystä, joilla on omat tilausnumerot ja joilla sen myötä olisi mahdollisuus yksin tai yhdessä kampanjoida hiljaisen ajan hinnoilla ja parantaa käyttöastetta.
> 
> Kuljettajien provisiopalkkaus voikin olla yksi syy miksi ajoja ei hankita agressiivisemmin. Juoksevat kulut jäävät aika pieneksi silloin kun auto ei liiku. Jos kuljettaja olisi tuntipalkalla, motivaatio ajojen hankkimiseen olisi yrityksellä huomattavasti suurempi. 
> 
> Taksilupapulaa paikataankin usein joukkoliikenneautoilla, joukkoliikenneautoilla ei kuitenkaan saisi kul Vastaavasti taksikäytössä olevia henkilöautoja käytetään tilausajoissa ja näin kapasiteettia on vähemmän ajossa taksiliikenteessä. Henkilöliikennelupien uudistaminen voisi jo johtaa parempaan kalustomäärään alalla. Yhtenä esimerkkinä joukkoliikenneautojen salliminen tolppa-ajossa kiireaikoina esim. pikkujoulukausi ja henkilöautojen käyttömahdollisuus tilausajoissa muuten kuin taksiluvalla.


Taksialalla provisiopalkka taas takaa sen että kuljettaja haluaa maksimoida ajomäärän, ja toisaalta sitten hiljaisina aikoina se tarkoittaa sitä, että kuljettaja on työnantajalle täysin riskivapaata työvoimaa, jos ei ole ajoa niin ei tarvi maksaa palkkaa.  Oman alani työllisyystilanteen vuoksi jodun ajamaan tällä hetkellä taksia Helsingissä, ja näkemykseni mukaan esimerkiksi arkipäivisin ruuhka-aikaan takseja on tarvittava määrä liikenteessä, mutta hiljaisina tunteina tolpalla odottelua tulee väkisinkin tuntikaupalla. Ajoin myös uudenvuodenyönä 12 tunnin ajan, ja huolimatta siitä että olin koko vuoron ajan liikenteessä taukoja pitämättä, niin vuororaportin mukaan asiakas oli kyydissä vain puolet ajasta. Onkin epärealistista odottaa, että jos saa kyydin vaikkapa Helsingin keskustasta Pornaisiin, että sieltä olisi jotain takaisin tuotavaa. Eli käytännössä noin 50% käyttöaste on hyvin lähellä  teoreettista maksimia vuoden vilkkaimpinakin päivinä/öinä.

----------


## hylje

> Kujala on oikeasti sitä mieltä että asiakkaalla pitää olla älypuhelin mukana taksimatkalla jotta kuljettaja ja asiakas saadaan ymmärtämään toisiaan?


Mitä radikaalia siinä on? Tämähän on myös Uberin lähtökohta. Uberin taikalaatikko pureskelee reitin kartalle ja hoitaa maksut, kuljettajalle ei tarvitse sanoa sanaakaan missään vaiheessa.

----------


## Tommi Vainikainen

Kajon on ollut uutisissa aiemminkin. Talouselämä teki ison jutun joulukuussa 2013 haastatellen mm. Kajonin pääomistajaa Jorma Palomäkeä. Ei taida vaan olla netissä tuo juttu valitettavasti. http://www.talouselama.fi/uutiset/ny...n-sota-3448644 :-(

Uberilla on tutkimusten mukaan suurempi käyttöaste kuin takseilla siellä missä asiaa on tutkittu (ei-Suomessa). https://www.reddit.com/r/uber/commen...ared_to_taxis/
Tämähän tietenkin johtaa halvempiin hintoihin, mutta mainittu esimerkki uuden vuoden yönä Helsingistä Pornaisiin ei varmasti saada paluumatkalle asiakasta. Sen sijaan arkipäivinä kaupunkiseuduilla olettaisin, että paikannuspalveluita käyttämällä käyttöastetta pystyttäisi nostamaan.

Tietenkin takseihin voi tehdä myös muunlaisia tehostamisia. Esimerkiksi matkojen tilaaminen Uberin kännykkäsovelluksella ilman että joku lady puhelimen päässä ottaa vastaan tilauksen, on sekin tehostamistoimenpide. En tiedä miten tällä hetkellä Suomessa taksien tilaustavat jakautuvat, kun onhan noita Taxify Oulussa ja Lähitaksillakin taitaa olla oma sovellus, mutta käyttääkö niitä kuinka moni? Itse satunnaiskäyttäjänä tilaan aina taksin soittamalla.

Tottumisestahan tuossa on paljolti kyse. Jos älypuhelimella pystyy parilla hipaisulla tilaamaan sen taksin ja veloitus menee luottokortilta, niin sitä tulee tehtyä useammin?

Kuitenkin ainakin itse pidän uskottavana ajatusmallia: miksi taksiyritysten kannattaisi hankkia lisää asiakkaita kun nykyisllä (enimmäis)hinnoilla saadaan riittävä leipä suuhun. Kasvuhaluja ei tunnu monella olevan kun se kasvattaminen ei lupapoliitiikan vuoksi ole kovin helppoa.

----------


## samulih

Toisaalta olisi hyvä keskustella myös taksien kanssa taksikorteista ja muista yhteyskunnan tukitoimenpiteistä, jos ei suoraan niin ainakin tilille siirretyt tuet tuntuvat hyvin siirtyvän pirssin mittariin täällä Idässä, ei pitkäripaisen luo muuten näytä pääsevän.

Millähän summilla valtio/kunta tukee Suomessa tälläistä liikennettä? Ja ei en ole uusisuomi bloggari huutamassa vääryksiä, kuhan kysyn että en turhaan kiroile

----------


## tlajunen

> Millähän summilla valtio/kunta tukee Suomessa tälläistä liikennettä? Ja ei en ole uusisuomi bloggari huutamassa vääryksiä, kuhan kysyn että en turhaan kiroile


Taksiliikennettä tuetaan euromääräisesti lähes yhtä paljon kuin bussiliikennettä. Ks. esim. http://liikennejarjestelma.fi/talous...teen-rahoitus/

Erityisesti tukimäärä per tuettu matkustaja on taksiliikenteessä aivan omissa sfääreissä muihin joukkoliikennevälineihin verrattuna.

----------


## samulih

> Taksiliikennettä tuetaan euromääräisesti lähes yhtä paljon kuin bussiliikennettä. Ks. esim. http://liikennejarjestelma.fi/talous...teen-rahoitus/
> 
> Erityisesti tukimäärä per tuettu matkustaja on taksiliikenteessä aivan omissa sfääreissä muihin joukkoliikennevälineihin verrattuna.


Kiitos linkistä, tälläistä hain, tuntuu ne faktat unohtuvan aina keskustelussa, valtio prlkz vain yrittäjä kiusaa

----------


## samulih

Nyt oli Hesarissa Kajonin Kujala, ikävää kun joskus arvovaltaisena pidetty sanomalehti antaa äänitorven huutaa propagandaa... 

Ihmetyttää kun jutun lopussa Kiujala ehdottaa että taksit voisivat kuljetaa paketteja jne kun ei ole kyytejä, kun onhan siellä vaikka bussit jotka voisivat asian hoitaa tai vanhusten verikokeita ottavat terkkarin ihmiset jotka ajavat ihan tyhjänä moneen suuntaan...

----------


## 339-DF

Näemmä aloimme 2015 keskustella taksien hinnoittelusta. No, nyt on taksiliikenne vapautunut ja kas kummaa, mahdoton on käynyt mahdolliseksi. Kela nimittäin vaatii takseilta pk-seudulla 30 % alennuksen ja sen myös saa. Toki osa kuskeista nurisee, mutta joku ne pyörätuolit kuitenkin kuskaa, vaikka vähän joutuu odottamaan. Yle: https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-10346712

Onkos kukaan koettanut kilpailuttaa takseja menemällä tolpalle neuvottelemaan hinnoista? Mä olen tehnyt niin viimeksi Fidzi-saarilla, hyvin toimi. Täällä ei ole tarvetta käyttää taksia, niin ei ole tullut kokeiltua.

----------


## zige94

> Onkos kukaan koettanut kilpailuttaa takseja menemällä tolpalle neuvottelemaan hinnoista? Mä olen tehnyt niin viimeksi Fidzi-saarilla, hyvin toimi. Täällä ei ole tarvetta käyttää taksia, niin ei ole tullut kokeiltua.


En ole suoraan tolpalle mennyt, mutta sovelluksien kautta joutunut takseja käyttämään ja löytänyt sitä kautta hauskan ja hyvän vaki-kuskin, jota nyt yleensä aina käytän taksia tarvitessani eli vähintään pari kertaa viikossa. Hänen kanssaan kiinteä hinta sovittu, ei ota ennakkotilausmaksua. Juteltu mm. tästä hintojen neuvottelusta ja ainakin sitä täällä Turussa tapahtuu. Osa kuljettajista ajaa tasan tarkkaan vain mittarin perusteella, osa tekee kiinteästä hinnasta sopimuksen. Turussa on kuulemma kuitenkin erittäin pientä verrattuna vaikka pk-seutuun. Turussa on enimmäkseen vain Taxidatan nimen alla ajavia takseja, joilla on kaikilla sama hinta. Muutamia omilla hinnoittelulla ajavia on näkynyt, mutta erittäin minimaalisessa mittakaavassa, mm. Tesla-taksi, joka pyytää 3-4 kertaista hintaa ns. entiseen säänneltyyn taksataulukkoon verrattuna.

----------


## tlajunen

Pääkaupunkiseudun taksihintoja voi vertailla täällä: https://taksiopas.fi/taksit-paakaupunkiseudulla/

Seuraava askel olisi, että eri yhtiöiden rajapinnat olisivat auki, ja joku tekisi applikaation, jolla voi lennosta kilpailuttaa halutulle välille eri firmat.

----------


## aki

> Seuraava askel olisi, että eri yhtiöiden rajapinnat olisivat auki, ja joku tekisi applikaation, jolla voi lennosta kilpailuttaa halutulle välille eri firmat.


Eli samaan tapaan kuin pikavuorot.fi-palvelussa jossa matkoja voi vertailla ja ostaa. Itse käytän taksia sen verran harvoin että sen takia en viitsi alkaa selailemaan eri taksifirmojen hintoja vaan otan sen tutun lähitaxin tai taxiHelsingin auton. Jos sen halvimman taxin pystyisi valitsemaan samalla tavalla kuin tuossa pikavuorot.fi-palvelussa niin varmasti sellaista käyttäisin.
Ainakaan täällä Länsi-Vantaalla taksiliikenteen vapautus ei ole muuttanut käytännössä mitään. Lähitaksi on edelleen yleisin näky katukuvassa ja autot kuskeineen kuluttavat aikaansa tolpilla yhtä kauan kuin ennenkin. Mitään Uubereita ei juurikaan näy.

----------


## kuukanko

> Mitään Uubereita ei juurikaan näy.


Eipä niitä katukuvassa erotakaan, koska niissä ei ole mitään tunnuksia. Pitää katsoa Uberin sovelluksesta, jos haluaa nähdä niitä. Tosin mitä olen muutaman kerran heinäkuun aikana katsonut, niin eipä siellä ole montaa autoa näkynyt.

----------


## marX

Kyllä Ubereita alkaa nyt olla jo sen verran Helsingin seudulla, että alkaa olla odotusajat ihan kohtuullisia. Tarkkana saa kyllä olla, sillä suosittuina aikoina Uberin hinnoittelualgoritmi nostaa äkkiä hinnat ns. perinteisiä takseja kallimmaksi. Lauantaina Kaartinkaupunki-Sörnäinen oli Uberilla arvio 24-35 euroa, mutta Taksi Helsinki tarjosin kyydin kiinteään 18 euron hintaan.

----------


## mikkomoto

> Kyllä Ubereita alkaa nyt olla jo sen verran Helsingin seudulla, että alkaa olla odotusajat ihan kohtuullisia. Tarkkana saa kyllä olla, sillä suosittuina aikoina Uberin hinnoittelualgoritmi nostaa äkkiä hinnat ns. perinteisiä takseja kallimmaksi. Lauantaina Kaartinkaupunki-Sörnäinen oli Uberilla arvio 24-35 euroa, mutta Taksi Helsinki tarjosin kyydin kiinteään 18 euron hintaan.


Tarkkana kannataa tosiaan olla tuon hinnoittelun kanssa. Itse haksahdin ajatuksissani tähän ja matka Uberilla oli melkein kympin kalliimpi kuin taksilla.

----------


## Salomaa

Olen ollut itsekin taksin puikoissa sekä nykyään takapenkillä. Sanon että tuo 6 euron ero kyseisellä välillä on kyllä liikaa.

(6 euroa siis minimihinnassa ero, siitä ylöspäin siis lähes kaksinkertaiseksi. Silla Uber hinnoittelee itsensa ulos)

----------


## hmikko

NYMag.com Intelligencer: Uber Is Headed for a Crash




> By steamrolling local taxi operations in cities all over the world and cultivating cheerleaders in the business press and among Silicon Valley libertarians, Uber has managed to create an image of inevitability and invincibility. But the company just posted another quarter of jaw-dropping losses  this time over $1 billion, after $4.5 billion of losses in 2017. How much is hype and how much is real?
> 
> The notion that Uber, the most highly valued private company in the world, is a textbook bezzle  John Kenneth Galbraiths coinage for an investment swindle where the losses have yet to be recognized  is likely to come as a surprise to its many satisfied customers. But as well explain, relying on the extensive work of transportation expert Hubert Horan, Ubers investors have been buying your satisfaction in the form of massive subsidies of services. What has made Uber a good deal for users makes it a lousy investment proposition. Uber has kept that recognition at bay via minimal and inconsistent financial disclosures combined with a relentless and so far effective public-relations campaign depicting Uber as following the pattern of digitally based start-ups whose large initial losses transformed into strong profits in a few years.
> 
> [...]


Jutussa on aika mielenkiintoista analyysiä siitä, miten Uberilla ei ole skaalautumisetuja toisin kuin monilla nettiteknologiajäteillä. Ts. Facebookin bisnes (mainosten ja niiden kohdentamisen myyminen) toimii sitä paremmin, mitä enemmän sovelluksella on käyttäjiä ja mitä enemmän he kertovat itsestään systeemille. Googlen tapauksessa samoin. Uberin kohdalla näin ei ole, koska fyysisessä, paikallisessa todellisuudessa kysyntä on rajallista ja taksiajossa käyttöastetta rajoittaa ovelta-ovelle reittien luonne (ei matkustajaa paluumatkalle), kuten aina ennenkin. Kyytejä on jollekin määrälle kuskeja, minkä jälkeen kuskien lisääminen aiheuttaa enimmäkseen vain ongelmia. Kyytien ajamisen kulut eivät myöskään pienene Uber-systeemin kasvaessa, koska kustannuksista suurin osa on kuljettajaa, autoa ja polttoainetta, joita verkkosovellus ei muuta miksikään. Se ei ole myöskään parantanut autojen käyttöastetta, eli dataa louhimalla tms. ei ole löytynyt paluureitin matkustajia, eikä itse asiassa edes ruuhkahuippujen tasaaminen hinnoittelulla ole onnistunut. Uber on kyllä vallannut markkinoita kautta maailman, mutta jutun mukaan se on tapahtunut subventoimalla kyytien hintaa, mikä näkyy miljarditappioina.

----------


## antti

Vähän tuntuu jonkinsortin kartellilta, niin lähellä pirssihinnat ovat toisiaan. Vertailin nettitiedoista huvikseni Helsingistä löytyvien taksien hintoja esimerkkinä halvimpana aikana 10 km joka oletuksena kestää 17 minuuttia.  Fixutaksi 22,85 (oletuksena 5 minuuttia ruuhkapysähtymistä) Lähitaksi 26,65, Taksi Helsinki 27,25 Menevä 27,3 Taksi Espoo, sama hinta Kajonilla 29,95. Muilla kuin Fixutaksilla lasketaan yhteen ajomatka ja ajoon kuluvat minuutit. Fixutaksilla vanhaan malliin ajomatkaan lisääntyy vain ruuhka ja liikennevalopysäykset.

----------


## petteri

> Mitä takseihin tulee nin siellä vallitsee täysi anarkia. Hinnat nousseet, tai sitten pitää olla yhtä sun toista sovellusta tilaamiseen, taksin tuleminen voi kestää pidempään tai sitten ei tule ollenkaan.


Käytätkö kuinka paljon taksia? Uudistuksen jälkeen taksien saatavuus on ainakin Helsingin seudulla parantunut selvästi ja sopivaa tilauspalvelua käyttäen taksit ovat selvästi halvempia varsinkin ruuhka-ajan ulkopuolella. Toki pahimpaan ruuhka-aikaan ja muulloinkin on tarjolla eri hintaisia takseja, kalliimman saa lähes aina, kun taas halvempaa taksia ei aina saa tilattua. Appeissa ei myöskään jää yleensä epäselvyyttä, onko tilaus mennyt läpi eli onko taksi tulossa vai ei. 

Taksiliikenteen vapauttaminen on toiminut ihan hyvin.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Käytätkö kuinka paljon taksia? Uudistuksen jälkeen taksien saatavuus on ainakin Helsingin seudulla parantunut selvästi ja sopivaa tilauspalvelua käyttäen taksit ovat selvästi halvempia varsinkin ruuhka-ajan ulkopuolella. Toki pahimpaan ruuhka-aikaan ja muulloinkin on tarjolla eri hintaisia takseja, kalliimman saa lähes aina, kun taas halvempaa taksia ei aina saa tilattua. Appeissa ei myöskään jää yleensä epäselvyyttä, onko tilaus mennyt läpi eli onko taksi tulossa vai ei.


En kovinkaan usein mutta pannut merkille että hinnat ovat nousseet. 
Vaimo käyttää vähän useammin ja sama havainto. 
Mitään varsinasita hintaeroa esim Taksi Helsingin ja Lähitaksin välillä ei ole. Siellä missä asumme on tolpalla vain Lähitakseja. 
Muita ei ole viitsitty kokeilla koska ei tiedä milloin tulee miten homma toimii. 
Kun on lähdössä kaupungilta päin kotiin ei usein viitsi odottaa vaan otetaan ensimmäinen Taksi Helsingin tai Lähitaksin  joka tulee vastaan. Jos on aikaa odottaa jotain huuhaa-taksia niin silloin voi yhtä hyvin tulla bussilla. 

t. Rainer

----------


## kuukanko

> Mitään varsinasita hintaeroa esim Taksi Helsingin ja Lähitaksin välillä ei ole. Siellä missä asumme on tolpalla vain Lähitakseja. 
> Muita ei ole viitsitty kokeilla koska ei tiedä milloin tulee miten homma toimii.


Ihan oma vika jos käyttää vielä perinteisiä tolpalla seisovia takseja eikä ole siirtynyt sovelluksilla tilattaviin takseihin. Vähän sama kuin jos hoitaa vielä pankkiasiansa vain konttorissa eikä käytä verkko- tai mobiilipankkia, sitten saakin maksaa enemmän.

Minun kokemukseni ainakin on, että Uber ja Bolt ovat Helsingin seudulla yleensä aina halvempia kuin mitä perinteiset taksit olivat ennen uudistusta. Noi sovellukset on asennettu ja tuttuja jo ulkomailta ajalta ennen Suomen taksiuudistusta. Sovelluksella palvelutasokin on parempi, kun saa reaaliaikaista tietoa auton saapumisesta ja matkasta. Kuljettajan kielitaito voi välillä olla vähän niin ja näin, mutta sehän noiden sovellusten idea onkin, että yhteistä kieltä ei tarvita.

----------


## Salomaa

Tolpalla saa valita auton. Jos auto on tuntemattoman firman, niin siihen ei pidä mennä.

----------


## antti

Tavallinen Passat, mistä puuttui taksikupu, mutta oikeassa takaikkunassa oli hintatarra.
Lähtömaksu niin 1 - 2 - 3 taksoilla kaikilla 7 
Kilometritaksat 1 taksalla 0,99   2 taksalla 1,49  ja 3 taksalla 1,99 
Ja siihen vielä minuuttihinnat 1 taksalla 1,00     2 taksalla 1,49   3 taksalla kuitenkin 1,00    
ja erikoishinta keskusta > lentoasema  59     minimiveloitus  20 

eli 10 km 15 minuuttia 3 henkeä  44,25 
tällainen on Robocab.fi  hintalista,
 siis  lentoasemalta keskustaan esimerkiksi olympiaterminaaliin 21 km 30 min 3 henkeä   82,50

alkaa olla jo aika härskiä

----------


## Salomaa

Eli tuon Passatin toimintaperiaate perustee siihen että matkustaja ei vilkaise takaoven tarraa ja sanoo osoitteen kuskille ja sitten perillä maksaa ja vähän nikottelee. Terminaaleissahan sopivia uhreja löytyy.

----------


## iiko

> Eli tuon Passatin toimintaperiaate perustee siihen että matkustaja ei vilkaise takaoven tarraa ja sanoo osoitteen kuskille ja sitten perillä maksaa ja vähän nikottelee. Terminaaleissahan sopivia uhreja löytyy.


Lentoasemalla on eri jonot ketjutakseille sekä villeille. Valitseminen on helppoa. Asematunkio taikka sitten laivatermnaalit ovat välillä haasteellisempia, kun kaikki ovat samassa jonossa, mutta onnistuu sielläkin.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ihan oma vika jos käyttää vielä perinteisiä tolpalla seisovia takseja eikä ole siirtynyt sovelluksilla tilattaviin takseihin. Vähän sama kuin jos hoitaa vielä pankkiasiansa vain konttorissa eikä käytä verkko- tai mobiilipankkia, sitten saakin maksaa enemmän.
> 
> Minun kokemukseni ainakin on, että Uber ja Bolt ovat Helsingin seudulla yleensä aina halvempia kuin mitä perinteiset taksit olivat ennen uudistusta. Noi sovellukset on asennettu ja tuttuja jo ulkomailta ajalta ennen Suomen taksiuudistusta. Sovelluksella palvelutasokin on parempi, kun saa reaaliaikaista tietoa auton saapumisesta ja matkasta. Kuljettajan kielitaito voi välillä olla vähän niin ja näin, mutta sehän noiden sovellusten idea onkin, että yhteistä kieltä ei tarvita.


Taksisovelluksia on ollut Suomessa olemassa korkeintaaan kahden vuoden ajan kun taas verkkopankkeja lähes 20 vuotta. Kestää aikansa ennenkuin ihmiset oppivat käyttämään. Muutenkaan en alkaisi laskuja maksamaan millään kännykällä vaan pitää olla vähintään 15 tuuman ruutu. 
Uberia ja perinteisiä takseja kun vertaa niin ei ole ihan kyse samanveroisesta palvelusta.  Auttaako Uber-kuski huonosti liikkuvan mummon tai vaarin ostosten kantamisessa autosta kotiovelle? Suostuuko Uber lähtemään ajamaan kaikkia keikkoja vaikka sattuisivat olemaan epämielusisia, esim lievästi ylivirkistäytyneen seurueen klo 4 yöllä Erottajalta Vanajanlinnan Kartanoon?  

t. Rainer

----------


## Rehtori

> Taksisovelluksia on ollut Suomessa olemassa korkeintaaan kahden vuoden ajan kun taas verkkopankkeja lähes 20 vuotta. Kestää aikansa ennenkuin ihmiset oppivat käyttämään. Muutenkaan en alkaisi laskuja maksamaan millään kännykällä vaan pitää olla vähintään 15 tuuman ruutu. 
> Uberia ja perinteisiä takseja kun vertaa niin ei ole ihan kyse samanveroisesta palvelusta.  Auttaako Uber-kuski huonosti liikkuvan mummon tai vaarin ostosten kantamisessa autosta kotiovelle? Suostuuko Uber lähtemään ajamaan kaikkia keikkoja vaikka sattuisivat olemaan epämielusisia, esim lievästi ylivirkistäytyneen seurueen klo 4 yöllä Erottajalta Vanajanlinnan Kartanoon?  
> 
> t. Rainer


Tähän vielä täydennyksenä. Überia, Bolttia ja muita vastaavia palveluita voi käyttää vain Helsingin seudulla. Kaikkialla muualla ollaan perinteisten taksien varassa ja hinnoittelu on vähintään vanhalla tasolla. Uudistus koskee koko Suomea, mutta usein argumentoidaan vain Helsingin näkökulmasta, kuten mm. Kuukanko teki.

----------


## kuukanko

> Uberia ja perinteisiä takseja kun vertaa niin ei ole ihan kyse samanveroisesta palvelusta.


Eikö ole hyvä, että markkinoilta löytyy nyt erilaisia palveluita erilaisille kohderyhmille. Ennen minäkin jouduin taksia käyttäessäni maksamaan siitä, että kuljettaja pärjää erityisryhmien kanssa, vaikka minulle riitti kyyti paikasta A paikkaan B. Nyt voin valita halvemman palvelun, joka riittää minun tarpeisiini (ja täyttää ne jopa paremmin kuin vanhan ajan taksi).

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Eikö ole hyvä, että markkinoilta löytyy nyt erilaisia palveluita erilaisille kohderyhmille. Ennen minäkin jouduin taksia käyttäessäni maksamaan siitä, että kuljettaja pärjää erityisryhmien kanssa, vaikka minulle riitti kyyti paikasta A paikkaan B. Nyt voin valita halvemman palvelun, joka riittää minun tarpeisiini (ja täyttää ne jopa paremmin kuin vanhan ajan taksi).


Niin, mutta kysymys on siitä että miksi perinteisten taksiyhtiöiden hinnat nousivat heti kun liikenne vapautui? Eikö pitänyt käydä toisin päin?

t. Rainer

----------


## 339-DF

Tätä taksikeskustelua on mielenkiintoista seurata. En ole käyttänyt taksia kotimaassa kertaakaan viime vuoden uudistuksen jälkeen, ja sitä ennenkin todella harvoin. Pidän suomalaisia takseja ylihinnoiteltuina ja minulla on myös sellainen kuva, että taksien ajotaidot ja kyvyt löytää perille ovat, varsinkin hintaansa nähden, umpisurkeat. Voi tuo kuva tietysti vääräkin olla, eipä siinä. Kurjinta on ehkä se, että perinteinen "soitan taksin" -systeemi ei anna tosiasiallista mahdollisuutta valita sopivaa kuljettajaa, vaan sen armoille joutuu, joka sattuu keikan ottamaan.

Keskustelusta täällä saan sellaisen kuvan, että ennen uudistusta tiesi mitä sai: kaikki oli yhtä kallista, ja jos oli valmis maksamaan, ei tarvinnut pahemmin miettiä, senkus astui vaan autoon ja neuvoi Abdin perille.

Nyt on vaivalloisempaa. Jos menee vanhaan malliin, maksaa entistä enemmän ja perille joutuukin ehkä neuvomaan Abdin veljen tai serkun, jos yhteinen kieli löytyy. Ajoluvassa on silti Abdin kuva. Jos sen sijaan on valmis näkemään vaivaa, ottamaan selvää, lataamaan sovelluksia, sovittamaan kulkuaikojaan ja niin edelleen, saattaa päästä aiempaa halvemmalla. Se on hyvä juttu säännölliselle taksin käyttäjälle, mutta satunnaisemman potentiaalisen käyttäjän se karkottaa kyllä entistäkin kauemmas keltaisesta valopilkusta.

Mielenkiintoista, mutta käytännössä mahdotonta, olisi saada tietää, onko taksiuudistus lisännyt kaveripiirin harmaan talouden kyytejä tyyliin "voitko hakea mut huomenna satamasta, maksan 20 ".

----------


## iiko

> Minun kokemukseni ainakin on, että Uber ja Bolt ovat Helsingin seudulla yleensä aina halvempia kuin mitä perinteiset taksit olivat ennen uudistusta. Noi sovellukset on asennettu ja tuttuja jo ulkomailta ajalta ennen Suomen taksiuudistusta. Sovelluksella palvelutasokin on parempi, kun saa reaaliaikaista tietoa auton saapumisesta ja matkasta. Kuljettajan kielitaito voi välillä olla vähän niin ja näin, mutta sehän noiden sovellusten idea onkin, että yhteistä kieltä ei tarvita.


Koska nykyisin tolpatkin ovat autoja täynnä, niin tuskin sillä Uber-kuskillakaan ajoja on koko ajan, joten ainakin minulle jää sellainen epäilys, että esim. verojen maksaminen jää tapahtumatta. Ja muutenkin on käynyt ilmi, että taksiliikenteen verokertymä romahti uudistuksen seurauksena vaikka taksien määrä kasvoi huomattavasti. Eli harmaa talous lisääntyi. Uberkin on kuskille kohtuullisen kallis: jokaisesta kympistä mene kaksi euroa Uberille.

Ja vaikka Uber onkin pääsääntöisesti halvempi, se voi myös olla tiettyinä aikoina erittäin kallis verrattuna normaaliin mittarin mukaan ajavaan taksiin. Eli silloin, kun takseja tarvitaan muutenkin paljon, kuten esim uudenvuodenyö ja pääkaupungin pikkujoulukausi.

----------


## jando

> Tätä taksikeskustelua on mielenkiintoista seurata. En ole käyttänyt taksia kotimaassa kertaakaan viime vuoden uudistuksen jälkeen, ja sitä ennenkin todella harvoin. Pidän suomalaisia takseja ylihinnoiteltuina ja minulla on myös sellainen kuva, että taksien ajotaidot ja kyvyt löytää perille ovat, varsinkin hintaansa nähden, umpisurkeat. Voi tuo kuva tietysti vääräkin olla, eipä siinä. Kurjinta on ehkä se, että perinteinen "soitan taksin" -systeemi ei anna tosiasiallista mahdollisuutta valita sopivaa kuljettajaa, vaan sen armoille joutuu, joka sattuu keikan ottamaan.
> 
> Keskustelusta täällä saan sellaisen kuvan, että ennen uudistusta tiesi mitä sai: kaikki oli yhtä kallista, ja jos oli valmis maksamaan, ei tarvinnut pahemmin miettiä, senkus astui vaan autoon ja neuvoi Abdin perille.
> 
> Nyt on vaivalloisempaa. Jos menee vanhaan malliin, maksaa entistä enemmän ja perille joutuukin ehkä neuvomaan Abdin veljen tai serkun, jos yhteinen kieli löytyy. Ajoluvassa on silti Abdin kuva. Jos sen sijaan on valmis näkemään vaivaa, ottamaan selvää, lataamaan sovelluksia, sovittamaan kulkuaikojaan ja niin edelleen, saattaa päästä aiempaa halvemmalla. Se on hyvä juttu säännölliselle taksin käyttäjälle, mutta satunnaisemman potentiaalisen käyttäjän se karkottaa kyllä entistäkin kauemmas keltaisesta valopilkusta.
> 
> Mielenkiintoista, mutta käytännössä mahdotonta, olisi saada tietää, onko taksiuudistus lisännyt kaveripiirin harmaan talouden kyytejä tyyliin "voitko hakea mut huomenna satamasta, maksan 20 ".


Näinhän se on, olen täysin samaa mieltä tästä aiheesta. Pieleen meni tämä uudistus niin että ei voi kuin ihmetellä kuka tästä rahallisesti hyötyi. Tai no arvaahan sen: BERN*R.

----------


## ainateme

Tuli viime viikonloppuna vedettyä saluunasta kotiin (Kannelmäestä Martinlaaksoon). 20 euroa. Loppui "vapaan hinnoittelun" tukeminen tuohon iltaan, jään ennemmin suoraan kotiin. Tai sitten otan pimeän taksin tai jonkun huumaaja-uberin, koska en usko että he voivat pahemmin enää viattomuuttani loukata kuin tuo 20e taksa kolmen junapysäkin matkasta.  :Very Happy:  Ennen vedin tuolla rahalla melkein Rautatientorilta kotiin asti.

----------

